
Top 8 Features of Snapchat Glass: You Should Know - geekonjava
http://geekonjava.blogspot.com/2016/11/top-8-features-of-snapchat-glass-you.html#.WCqxFhpb0tw.hackernews
======
whyagaindavid
> 4\. Strong Battery Backup

What is Battery Backup? Do you mean Battery life :-(

